# 593-LBS. Bluefin Tuna Sells for Record $736,000 in Japan, Jan. 2012



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 7, 2012)

In case you have not seen this . . . 

Wow, appears like some expensive tasty fish. 

$736,000 / 593 LBS. = $1,241 per pound (Breaking last year's 2011 Record)

Japan consumes 80% of the world's catch of bluefin tuna, according to the New York Times.



http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...hundred-pound-bluefin-tuna-sells-736000-japan 

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/gone-fishin’/2012/01/bluefin-tuna-sets-record-and-sells-736k-japan 

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-202_162-57352830/bluefin-tuna-sells-for-record-$736000-in-japan/ 

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2012/01/bluefin-tuna-fetches-record-736k/ 

http://www.marketplace.org/topics/life/final-note/593-pound-bluefin-tuna-sold-record-736000 


January 05, 2012


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2012)

The bad part is, I bet it don't even taste as good as the average flounder or channel cat.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 7, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> The bad part is, I bet it don't even taste as good as the average flounder or channel cat.



I don't know....... I love me some catfish, but I'll take Tuna tar tar anytime over it and it is usually the cheap stuff. That price is.....


----------



## Nuttin Better (Jan 7, 2012)

That's what I called getting paid for fishing.


----------



## rockdawg (Jan 7, 2012)

Man that will make a lot of sushi!!!! MMMMMMMM GOOD!!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 7, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> The bad part is, I bet it don't even taste as good as the average flounder or channel cat.



If you haven't tasted fresh Bluefin steaks you're missing out!!


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 7, 2012)

Well,

I like sushi, but sounds more than a bit expensive to me.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2012)

Not a bad temporary career path change catching tuna in Japan and/or retire early or then go back to previous job with some extra fishing savings for the future back in the U.S., LOL.


----------



## d-a (Jan 8, 2012)

It's always the first tuna sold of the new year. Its a tradition in japan. All the rest are sold for Normal market prices. 

d-a


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 8, 2012)

Dang , I always been practicin Catch and Release . 
Not anymore. Next 500 Pound Bluefin I catch is going in the Cooler.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 8, 2012)

d-a said:


> It's always the first tuna sold of the new year. Its a tradition in japan. All the rest are sold for Normal market prices.
> 
> d-a



Yep! All about the hype!


----------



## Gadget (Jan 9, 2012)

They really like their sushi......... and like the whales too


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 9, 2012)

Resica said:


> If you haven't tasted fresh Bluefin steaks you're missing out!!



@ $1,241 per pound????  Nope, guess I never will. It can't possibly be that good. I can get porterhouse steak for $15 a pound, or jumbo shrimp for $13. Before I shell out the money to try any good tuna, I guess I'll just keep eating those caviar-encrusted hippo filets imported from Mozambique and seasoned with gold dust...

I just know that canned tuna is one of the absolute nastiest things I have ever tasted in my life. Similar to cat food, but worse.  Does fresh tuna have that nasty, strong, oily taste?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 9, 2012)

Its not uncommon for japanese peeps to lurk around the docks near the gulf stream fisheries. Morehead City NC. They pay big bucks throw it on a leer jet and fly them home.


----------



## benosmose (Jan 9, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> @ $1,241 per pound????  Nope, guess I never will. It can't possibly be that good. I can get porterhouse steak for $15 a pound, or jumbo shrimp for $13. Before I shell out the money to try any good tuna, I guess I'll just keep eating those caviar-encrusted hippo filets imported from Mozambique and seasoned with gold dust...
> 
> I just know that canned tuna is one of the absolute nastiest things I have ever tasted in my life. Similar to cat food, but worse.  Does fresh tuna have that nasty, strong, oily taste?


If you eat it raw or do not cook it all the way through it is so good i like yellowfin just fine on the grill with some lemon juice butter salt and pepper maybe even some sort of sauce  try it i dont think you will be mad you did.


----------



## GASeminole (Jan 9, 2012)

Would not be a bad way to earn a living....


----------



## florida boy (Jan 10, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> @ $1,241 per pound????  Nope, guess I never will. It can't possibly be that good. I can get porterhouse steak for $15 a pound, or jumbo shrimp for $13. Before I shell out the money to try any good tuna, I guess I'll just keep eating those caviar-encrusted hippo filets imported from Mozambique and seasoned with gold dust...
> 
> I just know that canned tuna is one of the absolute nastiest things I have ever tasted in my life. Similar to cat food, but worse.  Does fresh tuna have that nasty, strong, oily taste?



canned tuna is usally albacore or skipjack tuna . not even in the same category .


----------



## CCROLAND (Jan 30, 2012)

It's only expensive if you're buying it. It's not that expensive if you were the one selling!!! I would like to be the one that sells it.


----------



## saltysenior (Jan 30, 2012)

Resica said:


> If you haven't tasted fresh Bluefin steaks you're missing out!!



funny thing....i've caught plenty of tuna in the past [big and small]...some went home with the angler but most had a most undignified disposal.....the reason was no one would buy them and one one would eat them.......then the Japanese started to buy them and the price for tuna rose quickly to unheard of prices....then all of a sudden,because of the cost they were ''delicious''...


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2012)

saltysenior said:


> funny thing....i've caught plenty of tuna in the past [big and small]...some went home with the angler but most had a most undignified disposal.....the reason was no one would buy them and one one would eat them.......then the Japanese started to buy them and the price for tuna rose quickly to unheard of prices....then all of a sudden,because of the cost they were ''delicious''...



I've never sold one or bought one. The ones I've eaten we've caught off the Jersey coast.  Mako is good too.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 31, 2012)

retire on one fish... WOW... dat b sum epensive suuuchi...


----------



## StikR (Apr 9, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> @ $1,241 per pound????  Nope, guess I never will. It can't possibly be that good. I can get porterhouse steak for $15 a pound, or jumbo shrimp for $13. Before I shell out the money to try any good tuna, I guess I'll just keep eating those caviar-encrusted hippo filets imported from Mozambique and seasoned with gold dust...
> 
> I just know that canned tuna is one of the absolute nastiest things I have ever tasted in my life. Similar to cat food, but worse.  Does fresh tuna have that nasty, strong, oily taste?



Dude, you really need to get out more....


----------

